# water proofing boots



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

how do you rewaterproof your hunting boots?

there should be some good stuff in these modern days....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have used sno seal for many years. If you have time on your hands buy some real bees wax, heat the boats with a hair dryer and rub trhe heated area with the bees was allowing it to melt and asorb into the boots. I find the sno seal is quicker and easier and I coat the boots very liberaly then set them in the sun to heat up and allow thwe seal to be asorbed. I have also sat them on the wood stacked in my wood burning furnace room and used the hair dryer on them.


 Al


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I've used mink oil for years. Like alleyyooper said, you have to get the leather good and warm so it can absorb the oil. I do mine about once a month depending on need. A buddy of mine ran out of his favorite waterproofing and used shortening. Another one of my friends stepped in to a drain pan full of oil we had just drained his tractor. His boots were new but that one boot never needed waterproofing again. His wife, though, was not impressed.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

To much oil is almost as bad as not enough. Over-oiling will break the glue down that holds the leather fibers together, as well as break down the adherence of man applied glues that are used to bond separate pieces together.

Any light oiling with any kind of oil is better than none. One of my favorites has been Montana Pitch Blend. I bought it in tubs. I could get two plus years out of a hard used latigo, versus 1 year with using neatsfoot in a regular fashion. It has beeswax and pinepitch, and you needed a blow dryer to melt it in.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a tooth brush to get into the creases and stitching.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

My son-in-law works for Asplundh Tree Service and the guys water proof their boots with bar oil....and they're in the water/swampy areas all the time.


----------

